# New Mini 4k/wireless



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

Does anyone know when the new Mini will be released? I was told by a Rep in would be in March, but nothing ever surfaced.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

where is the 4k mini ?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ilovedvrs said:


> where is the 4k mini ?


Well, Ira Bahr _did_ say "the first half" of this year--5 months to go . . . .


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

I hope it's coming soon, I was looking to purchase 3 or 4 of them, but i'd rather not have to buy the current Mini that has hardware around 5+ years old


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Eldragun said:


> I hope it's coming soon, I was looking to purchase 3 or 4 of them, but i'd rather not have to buy the current Mini that has hardware around 5+ years old


Drop a line to TiVo about your plans--will make its day.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I gave up waiting and bought another mini.


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm trying to hold out , but I'd like some conformation The 4k Mini is in fact coming out 1st half of 2017, so far , I haven't heard a word


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I am more interested in the "wireless" part. I have a mini on my porch and powerline and WiFi work 90% of the time, but the other 10% is very frustrating. I just bought a Roku stick and tried the Comcast beta app. Works like a charm for live TV and stuff recorded on my X1 box. Why can't TiVo do it?


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

HazelW said:


> I am more interested in the "wireless" part. I have a mini on my porch and powerline and WiFi work 90% of the time, but the other 10% is very frustrating. I just bought a Roku stick and tried the Comcast beta app. Works like a charm for live TV and stuff recorded on my X1 box. Why can't TiVo do it?


Unlike streaming services, the Mini gets a quality stream from the base unit. TiVo wisely chose to make it wired ethernet only, knowing that most people's wireless is spotty and crappy.

I've been using a powerline pair to feed a Mini in the basement guest room, and it's been 100% reliable, even though my wiring is mostly from the mid-1930's.


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

Still nothing on the next Gen Mini coming out this year? I wonder if its still in the works


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Eldragun said:


> Still nothing on the next Gen Mini coming out this year? I wonder if its still in the works


I think, the last that was heard:

20 Questions with Ira Bahr - TiVo's Chief Marketing Officer

9 months ago, for the first half of this year.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

HazelW said:


> I am more interested in the "wireless" part. I have a mini on my porch and powerline and WiFi work 90% of the time, but the other 10% is very frustrating. I just bought a Roku stick and tried the Comcast beta app. Works like a charm for live TV and stuff recorded on my X1 box. Why can't TiVo do it?


I am not sure where "wireless" came into the discussion, "4K" yes, "wireless" no. It is possible but it would be a change of course for Tivo to start supporting wireless on the minis.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

In that same Q and A, Ira Bahr said no as to wireless, for fidelity reasons.


----------



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

Has anybody heard any updates?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Trademarks for "Tivo Bolt Vox" and "Tivo Mini Vox" were applied for in April, and a photo of a remote with a voice button is out there, implying the Mini is possibly getting closer and voice support will be one of its features.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, there will be a voice remote. I don't know the ETA however.


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

my guess would be Sept/Oct this year hopefully


----------



## Rowan (Jun 29, 2000)

I too am waiting on the 4K mini, will buy as soon as it is available.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Rowan said:


> I too am waiting on the 4K mini, will buy as soon as it is available.


I will put up my mini on ebay for 4k.......be back real soon with link.


----------



## rb9192 (Feb 7, 2007)

I need two so I'm waiting...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Eldragun said:


> my guess would be Sept/Oct this year hopefully


The earlier TiVo goal, as of a year ago, had been the first half of this year.


----------



## jcrandall (Feb 9, 2017)

I too would really like an updated mini that handles streaming as well as well as the bolt does. The mini is very function it just has noticeable lag when you compare it to the bolt - lag in the interface, not just in starting a program.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

My 93000 (v2) minis are great!


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

Zatz Not Funny! is reporting the new voice remotes are nearing release, I was hoping the new Mini's would be released at the same time, because the FCC filing for the remotes mentioned Tivo Mini as well, but I'm not sure in what context


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like its coming within a few months

The TiVo Mini 4K Is Happening


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Wonder if TiVo and Amazon will get together and add 4K support.


----------



## jcrandall (Feb 9, 2017)

That's exciting - and the fact that there is a picture/graphic makes it that much stronger of news. Hopefully this launches soon at $149 and straight up replaces the current mini.


----------



## RDCHERO65 (Mar 15, 2017)

Isn't a mini just a data conversion and I/O device taking AV data signal from the mother TiVo to the connected TV?
That being the case, the mini shouldn't care about resolution ... if the mother can output 4k and the TV can receive 4k than the mini will just pass the original 4k signal without needing to specifically be 4k.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

burdellgp said:


> Wonder if TiVo and Amazon will get together and add 4K support.


Is Amazon 4K working on the Bolt yet?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

RDCHERO65 said:


> Isn't a mini just a data conversion and I/O device taking AV data signal from the mother TiVo to the connected TV?
> That being the case, the mini shouldn't care about resolution ... if the mother can output 4k and the TV can receive 4k than the mini will just pass the original 4k signal without needing to specifically be 4k.


The Mini is its own device. It streams recordings and live TV from DVRs on the network, but the system software, UI, and apps are running on the Mini proper.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

keenanSR said:


> Is Amazon 4K working on the Bolt yet?


No - that's why I said that. Pushing a new 4K device with lots of streaming support would hopefully get more apps that can actually do 4K.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jcrandall said:


> That's exciting - and the fact that there is a picture/graphic makes it that much stronger of news. Hopefully this launches soon at $149 and straight up replaces the current mini.


My guess is that it will retail for $249.99, which is what the original Mini with lifetime service initially cost.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

4K Mini looks vaguely like the Arris Mi4.

http://www.goamt.com/wp-content/upl...IENT-ATSC-HEVC-UHD-WITH-MOCA-2.0-TIVO_AMT.pdf

Don't know if that means anything partner-wise, or just a coincidence, but the specs are probably going to be nearly the same just like the Arris MG2 w/ Tivo is basically a Bolt+.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> 4K Mini looks vaguely like the Arris Mi4.
> 
> http://www.goamt.com/wp-content/upl...IENT-ATSC-HEVC-UHD-WITH-MOCA-2.0-TIVO_AMT.pdf
> 
> Don't know if that means anything partner-wise, or just a coincidence, but the specs are probably going to be similar just like the Arris MG2 w/ Tivo is basically a Bolt+.


They're probably one and the same device.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd like to know how it'll handle Plex. Will 4K streams from it be allowed? I'd probably be happy with just 1080p instead of the current 720p limitation.


----------



## gumman (Aug 30, 2017)

Does anyone know if the mini 4K will require a bolt to stream 4K, or will it stream 4K with a Roamio Pro? Seems like the base unit may need to pass through 4K, but I could also see where this could be bypassed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gumman said:


> Does anyone know if the mini 4K will require a bolt to stream 4K, or will it stream 4K with a Roamio Pro? Seems like the base unit may need to pass through 4K, but I could also see where this could be bypassed.


it should work like the current mini does. Where the streaming apps are local and not dependent on the host box.


----------

